# Does anybody have the navionics app for there iphone



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I am just wondering if that app is worth buying? Any info would be great.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have it its pretty cool, only thing I don't like is that you can only zoom in so far to mark a spot, best if your on the waypoint and then mark it, that's way more accurate then eyeballing one. But of course Im sure that's why the map programs are 100+ dollars vs 9.99 for the phone version. Still worth every penny...
Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I wish it compatible with the S4. I would have got it months ago.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

what is S4? I have it on my Iphone 4 and it works fine..

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy s4. I seen people have given reviews with the phone, but I email Navionics and they advised against downloading it?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I just use the free web app. Unless i got my humminbird!


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> I have it its pretty cool, only thing I don't like is that you can only zoom in so far to mark a spot, best if your on the waypoint and then mark it, that's way more accurate then eyeballing one. But of course Im sure that's why the map programs are 100+ dollars vs 9.99 for the phone version. Still worth every penny...
> Salmonid


 Thanks for the info. For only 10 bucks I will check it out.


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes I have it on my Android 4GLTE, awesome app well worth the money.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Well worth it!!!!!

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

whodeynati said:


> Samsung Galaxy s4. I seen people have given reviews with the phone, but I email Navionics and they advised against downloading it?


I have been using it on my Galaxy s4 since September with no problems. I actually like it more than the computer App.


----------

